# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Hide Pergola fixings

## simon87

Hi 
Building a small pergola using preprinted  H3 design pine (180 x 65) 
Trying to determine the best way to fasten everything together without having exposed fixings 
Was thinking of notching the beams to take the rafters pre drill, batten screws, spack and paint. 
Any thoughts, better/neater ideas would be appreciated 
Thanks

----------


## pharmaboy2

Neatness is often about care.  So firstly, good quality fasteners , eg stainless steel, second, measure centres carefully, third, use s spade bit to counter sink. 
sedond option is to cover connections with something like a fascia.  With 65 you could connect from the inside with correct length coach bolts that are countersunk into post (mitred ends) - you are going to need big posts for 65 timber though, will look out of size with 90/90 
edit, for the rafters given you are looking for a low profile finish, you can notch out maybe 20mm, use a spade on the rafter going in then straightening to a 30 degree, which then allows for a batten screw to sit inside the rafter neatly.  If it's darker paint, then I'd spray the batten screw with black paint first

----------


## David.Elliott

A skilled roofing carpenter I know used  Striploxâ¢- Simple, Strong, Secure - view our full range - Joinlox 
to do exactly as you are planning...made a couple of jigs to use with the router and he tells me it was so very quick to assemble...

----------


## DavoSyd

> A skilled roofing carpenter I know used  Striploxâ„¢- Simple, Strong, Secure - view our full range - Joinlox

  fascinating!  
thank you!

----------

